# WinCC Runtime nur als OPC Server ohne Oberfläche starten



## 808heiko (20 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich kenne mich leider mit WinCC nur sehr wenig aus aber dafür etwas besser mit VB Excel und möchte darum lieber mit Excel arbeiten. Ich möchte also WinCC nur als OPC-Server nutzen. Mit Excel bekomme ich es bereits hin, dass ich interne Variablen lesen und schreiben kann aber leider keine externen. Muss ich in WinCC meine externen Variablen hierfür zuerst in interne übertragen oder geht das auch irgendwie anders? und wie bekomme ich es hin das die WinCC Runtime ohne Oberfläche startet und lediglich meine externen Variablen (falls nötig) mit internen Variablen gekoppelt sind? 
Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar, da ich jetzt schon einige Zeit rumprobiere aber nicht wirklich weiterkomme. Vielen Dank im Voraus!

808heiko


----------



## marlob (20 November 2009)

Du hast WinCC und willst Excel benutzen
In WinCC kannst du auch mit VBS programmieren. 
Was hast du denn genau alles vor?
Vielleicht solltest du einfach WinCC lernen


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2009)

Lad dir doch einfach von Langner iPlant Evolution herunter. In diesem Paket ist ein guter und kostenloser OPC-Server enthalten.
WinCC nur als OPC zu nutzen ist ja nicht gerade sinnvoll.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## 808heiko (20 November 2009)

Hallo,

erst mal vielen Dank für eure schnellen Rückmeldungen.
Wir haben halt bei uns in der Firma bereits eine WinCC Lizenz und da ich mich mit WinCC nicht auskenne aber mit Excel würde ich diese gerne als OPC-Server nutzen.
Ich möchte damit Versuche steuern und protokollieren, das heißt z.B. in einer Tabelle allgemeine Dinge speichern wie Einschalt - Ausschaltzeiten ausgelösst durch den Bediener oder eine Störung sowie Laufzeit und Restlaufzeit. In anderen Tabellen dann Warnungen, Störungen und Messdaten ablegen. Eventuell dann direkt ein Diagramm der Messdaten mitlaufen lassen und nach Versuchsende die Mappe dann komplett speichern.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe benötige ich ohnehin neben WinCC ein Programm um z.B. eine Messdatenbank zu erstellen und wenn ich dann eh Daten an Excel übertragen muss kann ich ja hier auch gleich über eine Userform den Versuch steuern und visualisiern.
Ich habe auch schon gesehen, dass ich in WinCC VB programmieren kann aber habe keine Ahnung was ich tun muss damit die Runtime ohne Oberfläche startet und habe auch schon probiert über einen Button in einem Bild eine "interneVariable = externeVariable" zuzuweisen dies hat aber irgendwie nicht funktioniert.


----------



## marlob (20 November 2009)

808heiko schrieb:


> ...
> Ich möchte damit Versuche steuern und protokollieren, das heißt z.B. in einer Tabelle allgemeine Dinge speichern wie Einschalt - Ausschaltzeiten ausgelösst durch den Bediener oder eine Störung sowie Laufzeit und Restlaufzeit. In anderen Tabellen dann Warnungen, Störungen und Messdaten ablegen. Eventuell dann direkt ein Diagramm der Messdaten mitlaufen lassen und nach Versuchsende die Mappe dann komplett speichern.....


Hört sich so an, als ob WinCC da sehr geeignet für wäre 

Gucke mal hier 
https://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm?HTTPS=REDIR
und dann die F-Module


----------



## 808heiko (20 November 2009)

Hallo marlob,

danke für den Link werde mir die Unterlagen auf jeden Fall noch genauer anschauen. Habe schon gesehen, dass man auch Messdatenarichve und Kurvenfenster anlegen kann, das ist ja eigentlich schon das was ich suche.
Finde halt WinCC auf den ersten Blick auch durch die vielen Einzelprogramme sehr kompliziert und in der Funktionalität begrenzt. Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich bisher in der Bearbeitung mit Excel viele Vorteile. Ich habe alles in einer Mappe kann für unterschiedliche Versuche jeweils eine Userform parallel laufen lassen, kann Userforms für die Initialisierung des Versuchs erstellen und danach dann direkt die Visualisierung anzeigen lassen oder Messdaten direkt umrechnen und auswerten oder auch Kommentare z.B. bei einer Störung in die Tabelle eintragen.
Vielleicht kann ich vieles auch über WinCC machen und habe mich einfach noch zu wenig mit WinCC beschäftigt, denke aber, dass eine Einarbeitung sehr Zeitintensiv ist und ich mit Excel direkt loslegen könnte.
Was mich eben auch bei meinen ersten Versuchen gestört hat, dass ich immer nur ein Bild anzeigen lassen kann und die Bilder alle die Größe des Startbildes haben müssen (oder?) und das ich es über einen Button nicht mal hinbekommen habe eine Variable über Variable1 = Variable2 zu übergeben.


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2009)

Vielleicht wäre ja die libnodave auch etwas für dich?
Damit kannst du dann alles mit Excel / VBS erschlagen.
Benutz mal die Suchfunktion hier im Forum. Du wirst einiges dazu finden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## 808heiko (21 November 2009)

Hallo Dieter,

vielen Dank für deine Tipps werde mir iPlant und libnodave mal genauer anschauen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## styrax (22 November 2009)

WinCC kannst du ohne Oberfläche starten, indem du in den Eigenschaften vom Rechner unter Anlauf den den Haken bei Graphics Runtime entfernst.

Du kannst auch mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig anzeigen lassen. Dazu mußt du das Smart Objekt Bildfenster benutzen. Davon kannst du mehrere auf deinem Bild plazieren und dort können dann die benötigten Bilder angezeigt werden.

Gruß Styrax


----------



## RobiHerb (23 November 2009)

*Libnodave + Excel*



808heiko schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Tipps werde mir iPlant und libnodave mal genauer anschauen.
> 
> Gruß Heiko



Ich kann mal eine Software schicken, die per Libnodave S7 ausliest und die Daten in Excel Files schreibt.

Benötigt in meiner Implementation ein COM (USB) Schnittstelle auf einen MPI Adapter und das .NET 3.5 unter Win XP SP2 oder moderner als Laufzeitumgebung.

EXE kommt per eMail oder nach Kontakt per PN.


----------



## 808heiko (23 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank styrax und RobiHerb für das Angebot aber ich mache jetzt alles mit libnodave klappt bisher super. Auch durch das Beispiel von vierlagig:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=136465&postcount=39
bessten Dank dafür und natürlich an Zottel, weiter so sehr nützlich!!

gruß 808heiko


----------

